# Anti-Trump Crowd



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Apr 10, 2016)

So, as we all know, politics in the United States right now are at their peak with all the Trump news and the Cruz news and the Hilary news and the Sanders news, and one thing stands out in this election:  one candidate isn't like the other. That being said, we've probably all read or heard about how racist and sexist and generally just bigoted Trump is - and I'm not saying any of this is false, but there's a fine line between pointing something out and pointing it out vehemently while foaming at the mouth and screaming, "RACISM! RAAACISM! RAAAAAAAAAAACIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISM!!!!!111!!11111!!!1!!"

Those of us who frequent chat are probably familiar with the political ramblings of Katsu a certain mod in regards to Trump and the Republican party in general. Those of us who sit on our asses with CNN on for background noise are probably aware of the antics Trump gets into. Now, those of us who pay attention to Ghost are now probably aware of #TheChalkening, where the #CapitalistArmy has taken justice into their own hands in order to spread the word of Trump though the time-honoured medium of schoolyard chalk. This of course led to a University of Tennessee (Knoxville) student to be persecuted by the anti-Trump student government.
The news story:
http://dailycaller.com/2016/04/06/s...ity-kicks-out-member-over-pro-trump-chalking/

One could say college students are notoriously liberal. It's not carved in stone, but most college students just want to piss off their pro-Republican parents by being Democrats, turning gay, sucking off black dudes, or saying that they want more Mexicans in America. This of course leads to many of these young liberals supporting candidates simply because they tout empty promises of unity and socialism and social justice and whatnot, which means Donald Trump is a major hamper. So, instead of accepting that some people would like this man for president like the average human adult would, they get angry - and anger leads to hatred, hatred leads to sperging, and sperging leads to accusing Trump of creating a dangerous environment at his rallies.
Of course this happened in Chicago, leading to a rally's cancellation:
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/12/us/trump-rally-in-chicago-canceled-after-violent-scuffles.html

And it's not just the hoi polloi accusing Trump of being evil; Louis CK, a particularly drab comedian in my opinion, urged people not to support trump because he is literally Hitler:
http://variety.com/2016/tv/news/louis-c-k-donald-trump-insane-bigot-dangerous-1201723679/

Perfect way to win an argument, really; argumentum ad Der Führer's Face - comparing someone's words or actions to Adolf Hitler. However, Trump hasn't done anything wrong yet; Hitler never did anything wrong, so the comparison is kind of moot. That being said, we have this massive orgy of young people getting off on hearing each other compare Trump to Hitler. Even the Boston Globe has thrown out a comparison:
https://www.bostonglobe.com/opinion/2016/04/09/etrump/JPOQJZK9hUBdBx5rdPkWFK/story.html

And reddit has even gone so far as to say a Holocaust survivor was wrong for disagreeing with the Hitler comparisons:
http://archive.md/T5Oni

Now let's get to a point. People who don't like a candidate typically will just say they don't agree with the candidate and move on. Trump protestors take it a step so far beyond it's like a case of rabies. It's so virulent in our politics nowadays that it's actually quite hilarious seeing people akin to AIDS Skrillex listing off reasons that Trump is actually Satan and how Islam is the religion of peace.

Tl;dr - Anti-Trump crowd is lulzy as shit and is the sole reason why Trump rallies are "dangerous", make fun of them here.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Apr 10, 2016)

Didn't Louis CK make a joke about how he'd rape Hitler? Guess if Trumps LITERALLY HITLER to him he'd fuck Trump too


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Apr 10, 2016)

Pfff. These guys don't know anything. The only proper way to protest against Trump is to draw him.



Spoiler









http://curtsibling.deviantart.com/art/Megaskank-Mental-Hospital-578338415


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 10, 2016)

Anyone who doesn't support Trump is a lolcow.


----------



## MegasHant (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Darwin Watterson (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm tempted to vote for Trump purely to spite the opposition, because they seem to be leagues worse than the supporters.

Say what you will about Trump and his supporters, but there've been _far_ more incidents of those opposed to him getting violent than those supporting him. And then these people go and create the "#SaferThanATrumpRally" hashtag. They're the reason the rallies aren't safe in the first place. It would be like if I shot somebody and then went on Twitter and made some kind of smartass comment about how guns are dangerous.

I don't particularly like Trump either, but these idiots are way worse than him or his supporters.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 10, 2016)

Darwin Watterson said:


> I don't particularly like Trump either



You are a lolcow!!!!


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Apr 10, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> You are a lolcow!!!!


Well, I don't really like _any_ of the candidates, but I suppose you're correct. I'll wait patiently for my halal thread now.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 10, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Anyone who doesn't support Trump is a lolcow.


Bernie Sanders is better, you Abbo apologist cuck.


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Apr 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Bernie Sanders is better, you Abbo apologist cuck.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Apr 10, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> I'll just leave this here.



That video was cringe worthy and since when is it cute for children to swear?


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Really makes you thunk (Apr 10, 2016)

Goddessoftheshire said:


> That video was cringe worthy and since when is it cute for children to swear?


These people have a history of using swearing children as political tools. Like here, here, and so on.

Do FCKH8 have their own thread?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 10, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> These people have a history of using swearing children as political tools. Like here, here, and so on.
> 
> Do FCKH8 have their own thread?



They really should.


----------



## JU 199 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Arctic (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll leave this here for all you fucking white males.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 10, 2016)

Are we seriously making threads on political opinions now? 

lol, ok. This has some potential I suppose.


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Apr 10, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Are we seriously making threads on political opinions now?
> 
> lol, ok. This has some potential I suppose.


It's not really a thread on a political opinion, it's a thread on the people who follow said opinions very strongly, to the point where they produce lols from it. This is just as much a thread on a political opinion as the SJW and Gamergate threads are, etcetera. And they've been around for awhile now.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 10, 2016)

Arctic said:


> I'll leave this here for all you fucking white males.



Incidentally, we have a thread on AIDS Skrillex.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Apr 10, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> It's not really a thread on a political opinion, it's a thread on the people who follow said opinions very strongly, to the point where they produce lols from it. This is just as much a thread on a political opinion as the SJW and Gamergate threads are, etcetera. And they've been around for awhile now.


Yeah, I know, but this just seems like a weird thing to have a thread around. It's not the opinion itself, it's just the concept is a little odd. Again, not saying it has no potential or anything.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 10, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Anyone who doesn't support Trump is a lolcow.




Anyone who cares about politics is a lolcow


----------



## JU 199 (Apr 10, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Anyone who cares is a lolcow



ftfy


----------



## Falcon Lord (Apr 10, 2016)

Ass Manager 3000 said:


> Every single person who has ever lived and ever will live is a lolcow


ftfy


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 10, 2016)

I've lost track of how many times I've seen Trump compared to Hitler. Like, people unironically trying to draw parallels between Trump's campaign and Hitler's rise to power. I'm not saying Trump is an angel, but seriously, call me back when he starts forcibly evicting Latinos and Muslims from their homes, forcing them to live in squalid ghettos, and then shipping them off to concentration camps where they're either gassed or worked to death.

In general, I think it's funny to watch how much people flip out over the prospect of Trump being elected. I've seen people claim that they "literally have nightmares" about his election and generally act like the world's about to end. In reality, people are vastly overestimating how much power the President of the United States actually wields. Even if Trump does get elected, we're not going to instantly start building a wall.


----------



## Hat (Apr 10, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> I'll just leave this here.


I like how all of them have talk in that annoying sing-song mocking tone except for the fat woman at around the 2:04 mark, who looks as if she's going to cry.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 10, 2016)

If Trump were to offer me a small loan of a million dollars by voting him, I would; mostly because popular votes don't work.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 10, 2016)

Trump's not charismatic to be Hitler.  I hate to say it, but wasn't that one of the reasons he was able to take power?
Granted the idea of a Trump presidency scares me, but I wouldn't compare him to Hitler.  Donald Trump cares more about Donald Trump than anything else.


----------



## Hat (Apr 11, 2016)

Mrs Paul said:


> Trump's not charismatic to be Hitler. I hate to say it, but wasn't that one of the reasons he was able to take power?


There was Hitler's charisma, combined with the fact that the German people, by and large, preferred a more monarchistic government to the republican one that had been propped up in the 20s. With the exception, perhaps, of some alt-right monarchists, no-one is trying to make Trump king.

Don't tell that to Bill Maher, though.


----------



## clowney (Apr 11, 2016)

People compare anyone they don't like to Hliter, It's like an unspoken rule.


----------



## RIck Sanchez (Apr 11, 2016)

clowney said:


> People compare anyone they don't like to Hliter, It's like an unspoken rule.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 11, 2016)

Hat said:


> There was Hitler's charisma, combined with the fact that the German people, by and large, preferred a more monarchistic government to the republican one that had been propped up in the 20s. With the exception, perhaps, of some alt-right monarchists, no-one is trying to make Trump king.
> 
> Don't tell that to Bill Maher, though.


Why not tell Bill?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 11, 2016)

Hat said:


> There was Hitler's charisma, combined with the fact that the German people, by and large, preferred a more monarchistic government to the republican one that had been propped up in the 20s.



I wouldn't say it was so much preference as they simply lacked robust democratic institutions and those that existed were easily enough dismantled, a situation I don't see happening in the United States even with the shittiest possible candidate.  There's also the fact that the German public saw the government Hitler swept aside as having betrayed the country to the people who humiliated it after World War I, which isn't that far from the truth.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 11, 2016)

Darwin Watterson said:


> Say what you will about Trump and his supporters, but there've been _far_ more incidents of those opposed to him getting violent than those supporting him. And then these people go and create the "#SaferThanATrumpRally" hashtag. They're the reason the rallies aren't safe in the first place. It would be like if I shot somebody and then went on Twitter and made some kind of smartass comment about how guns are dangerous.



I'm not sure where you're getting that from. May be missing something here but I only know of one incident where the protesters were violent off bat and that is Chicago. Even then I have a hard time believing all of the protesters just waltzed into the rally and started swinging. Lets not act like Donald Trump rallies have always been civil events where peaceful Trump supporters were assaulted by monstrous black lives matter gang members because that's an argument that can't be backed up with any facts.

I get that people are tired of hearing about how bad Donald Trump is but I feel like we're stretching a bit here. For one, political sperging is usually entertaining because the person people go off about usually isn't that bad whether it be Obama, Bush, Romney, whoever the fuck. Trump is unlike any other candidate in that by most parameters he is _that bad._ I'm not gonna bore you with the stats and facts and what not as we're probably all aware of them but he is one of the least liked candidates in American history for a reason and its far beyond just racist comments.

Two, This is a rather narrow cow we're trying to milk here. This thread is already spiraling into just general SJW lolcow stuff. Which is fine, but not really true to the main point of thread.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 11, 2016)

*backflips and falls on his face* "I DID THAT ON PURPOSE!"


----------



## Clown Doll (Apr 11, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Are we seriously making threads on political opinions now?





Lefty's Revenge said:


> This thread is already spiraling into just general SJW lolcow stuff.


The thread on anti-Trumpists is as legitimate as a thread on Trump's supporters. 
However, as with the thread on Trump's fanboys, I think it would be easier to focus the thread better if there was either a central website or Youtube channel for fanatical anti-Trumpers the or two that the thread could focus on to prevent it from falling into cherrypicking anti-trump opinions from whereever.


----------



## Android raptor (Apr 11, 2016)

I personally would love to see more AIDS Skrillex-type antics. I think we can all agree that shit is gold.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 11, 2016)

I somehow see lolcow potential on both sides. But then again, Anti-Trumpers have a tad more in my opinion.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 11, 2016)

Android raptor said:


> I personally would love to see more AIDS Skrillex-type antics. I think we can all agree that shit is gold.



It's just mind boggling to watch the whitest white boy who ever whited screaming YOU'RE A WHITE MALE at people.


----------



## c-no (Apr 11, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> I somehow see lolcow potential on both sides. But then again, Anti-Trumpers have a tad more in my opinion.


That and they may be untapped compared to Trump supporters. One just has to see what the anti side has to offer in terms of crazed emotion and over the top anger in thinking a megaphone will be the Hitler down to the bone.



AnOminous said:


> It's just mind boggling to watch the whitest white boy who ever whited screaming YOU'RE A WHITE MALE at people.


As mind boggling as it is to see the whitest white boy scream YOU'RE A WHITE MALE at people, it wouldn't be far off to consider him being something like a Tumblrina who thinks anyone disagreeing with him is white on the inside.


----------



## RP 520 (Apr 11, 2016)

Drunk chat falls into this territory always sometimes.



> Hyperion: JESUS AND GUNS GUNS GUNS GUNS GUNS do i sound like a Trump supporter yet
> 4 minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Grimace (Apr 11, 2016)

TylerRVG said:


> These people have a history of using swearing children as political tools. Like here, here, and so on.
> 
> Do FCKH8 have their own thread?





Uncanny Valley said:


> They really should.


^Agreed.


----------



## ASU (Apr 11, 2016)

knowyourmeme.com/memes/people/aids-frodo

https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4dziyr/aids_frodo_spotted_protesting_at_students_for/




Some socialist group disrupted a student Trump gathering in Oregon, everyone doxed everyone else, and Aids Frodo was discovered.

Edit: Added link.


----------



## Tails (Apr 11, 2016)

Donald Trump is a fascist, plain and simple.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 11, 2016)

While anybody with any sense knows that Donald Trump can't compare to Hitler (Hitler had sound economic policies), Community Watch is about websites and online behavior whereas all of these posts are either a. shitposts or b. about people in real life.  Moved to off-topic.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 12, 2016)

I can't wait till he gets elected, and then makes a mistake. All the spergs here who fap to him will have daggers out hating him.

You're all cuck-puppets!


----------



## Emiya Kiwitsugu (Apr 12, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> I can't wait till he gets elected


fam, I try not to tell @Jon-Kacho this since I worry he'd hurt himself, but you're going to be waiting a while.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Apr 12, 2016)

Emiya Kiwitsugu said:


> fam, I try not to tell @Jon-Kacho this since I worry he'd hurt himself, but you're going to be waiting a while.


You all say that now but Daddy's going to pull through. And I'm not that delicate, I only hurt myself when Trump actually loses a state not just when people say pessimistic things online.


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 12, 2016)

TBH i think this is just a publicity stunt for the next season of the Apprentice.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 12, 2016)

Emiya Kiwitsugu said:


> fam, I try not to tell @Jon-Kacho this since I worry he'd hurt himself, but you're going to be waiting a while.


I hope I'm waiting for eternity.


----------



## norrington (Apr 12, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> Anyone who doesn't support Trump is a lolcow.


lol ok have fun supporting the literal Hitler II


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Apr 17, 2016)

YOUR A FUCKING WHITE BETA MALE.......


----------



## KingGeedorah (Apr 17, 2016)

Dingus Bing Bong said:


> YOUR A FUCKING WHITE BETA MALE.......


Who's giving autistic people noise makers?


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 17, 2016)

Just don't elect socialism or you're fucked like us plz


----------

